# En quoi...?  (question)



## Emily Lestranges

Howdy

Um how do translate 'en quoi' in english? This is the sentence:

"*En quoi* un proces est-il un spectacle?"

Thanks

*Moderator note: *we have merged a large number of discussions about questions that start with _En quoi_... into this very long thread. In the posts below, you will find discussion of the meaning and translation of many such questions, all of which are about "how" or "in what way."  If you have a question about a similar usage, please respond in this thread rather than creating a new one.  You might also consult this list of forum threads to see if we have a separate discussion of your particular usage.

If you are interested in _en quoi _used to join two halves of a sentence (as an indirect interrogation), please see: voir/comprendre/etc. + en quoi 

For uses of _en quoi_ that are not related to questions about "how, in what way", please refer to the list of forum threads before asking your question.


----------



## Aupick

'In what ways is a trial a performance/show/spectacle?'


----------



## neliha76

how would do transalte these questions?

"en quoi l'opposition est-elle une caractéristique clée de cette scène ?
why opposition is a key characteritic of this scnene ?

" en quoi cette scène est-elle tout a fait représentative de l'ensemble de la pièce ?"
Why this scene is well representative of the whole play?

[...]


----------



## Benjy

en quoi is litterally in what.

so for the first one: how or in what way is opposition a key blah blah.

i guess why might be an ok translation.

edit: sorry.. i didn't check your location first (i assumed you were anglophone )


----------



## Jim69

"For what reason is the opposition is a key characteritic of this scnene ?"
"For what reason is this scene is well representative of the whole play?"
[...]

Maybe


----------



## Gil

My take:
What makes the opposition a key characteritic of this scnene ?


----------



## charlie2

Using "what" (the "quoi"), can we say "In what way...?" I get to keep the "en" too.


----------



## polkadot

En quoi la France a-t-elle contribué à l'évolution de la technologie aérienne et ferroviaire (chemin de fer)?

Is it:
What has France contributed to the evolution of airline and railway technology?

It is a question for an oral exam.


----------



## wildan1

You're on the right track, polkadot! (no pun intended)


----------



## polkadot

merci pour sa réponse rapidement!


----------



## spankapantas

Hi,

I have this phrase that is confusing me- 'En quoi _Au Revoir les enfants_ représente-t-il un devoir de mémoire pour son réalisateur?' 

I thought that en quoi meant in what and so I do not understand how the rest of the phrase translates. Help please!


----------



## carolineR

To what extent  ?
How ?


----------



## rasenman11

En quoi l’attitude historique de la France envers les langues régionales, la laïcité, et l’intégration de ses immigrés représente-t-elle une même idée de la nation française ? 


Does anyone know how this translates exactly? "How has the attitudes..." ? 

Thanks very much


----------



## cropje_jnr

Welcome to the forum. 

I suggest: _In what way(s) do..._

Note the tense is present, not past.


----------



## Iggy86

Bonjour.

Can anyone help me with the following phrase:
En quoi vous identifies-vous à lui?

I came up with: how do you identify yourself with him.  It doesn't sound very nice in English, does anyone have any better suggestions?

Merci d'avance


----------



## anagram

I'd leave out 'yourself'

How/ In what way do you identify with him?


----------



## House2008

Good evening, 

How should I translate "en quoi est-ce important" in this context : 

C'est très important ! 
en quoi est-ce important  ? 

My try : 

It is very important! 
why is it that important ?

But it doesn't mean the same thing as in french.


Thank you


----------



## RuK

In what way is it important?


----------



## arundhati

Je suggèrerais "In what ways is it important ?"


----------



## Wopsy

In what sense is it important?


----------



## narjousse

Bonjour,

Pourriez vous m'aider à traduire ce sujet de mémoire en anglais. Merci

"en quoi la visite d'un concept store constitue t elle une experience de consommation ?"

C'est un mémoire sur le marketing experientiel et la quete d'experience dans la consommation.

Merci


----------



## bloomiegirl

_Bienvenue au forum, Narjousse !_ 

Perhaps, "How does visiting... ?"


----------



## Kelly B

I agree, or perhaps "in what respect does..."


----------



## athew

I try to translate a problem in a good english (not so easy)... Could you please help me? What do you think about my translation? Do you have other suggestions?

En quoi peut-on dire que le roman est porteur d'éléments à double sens?
=In what can one say that the novel is full of double meaning elements?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Keith Bradford

In what *way* can one say that the novel is full of double meanings elements?


----------



## FR_ES_TRAD

How could I translate:
En quoi la mort de Tino tombe mal ? 

The answer is: La Justice risque de se réveiller si Peretti se met à table… 

Could the following work??
In what way was the death of Tino unfortunate? Why is it a bad thing???


----------



## ufoseeker

Yes, it's something like:
"Why would Tino's death be a bad news"?


----------



## FR_ES_TRAD

Great! That sounds much better. Thanks.


----------



## lyonjon

Bonsoir,

Comment pourrait-on traduire cela:
"en quoi notre comportement vis a vis de la nature est-elle un désastre pour l'eau? Quels sont les solutions?

Merci


----------



## Suehil

What is your try, lyonjon?  Which part is giving you difficulty?


----------



## lyonjon

my difficulty is to translante "en quoi" and "vis a vis"


----------



## AudeS

Hi!
[...]
Thirdly, as I like translating, here's my try:
"How our behavior towards nature [...]


----------



## lyonjon

ok i try to remember
thanks

i try " in what" but i don't know if it's correct?


----------



## AudeS

lyonjon said:


> ok i try to remember
> thanks
> 
> i try " in what" but i don't know if it's correct?



You can use that too. You can say:
"in what way (de quelle manière/façon) is our behavior towards nature a disaster etc"


----------



## Grabarnagus

Hello, how would you translate this following sentence into English?

Mais qu’est-ce qui caractérise ces livres dit pour jeunes adultes et* en quoi sont-ils différents* des livres pour adultes?
  Thank you


----------



## Quaeitur

... and how do they differ from ... 
... and in what way are they different from ...


----------



## hotpocket

...and how are they different from...


----------



## babaz

Bonjour,

Comment traduiriez-vous ce qui suit, s'il vous plaît ?

"En quoi la vie vous importe-t-elle ?"

Merci


----------



## Nicklondon

Could you - yourself - try to translate it, too (this  is a WR rule); it shows willing and effort.
My try: Why is life important to you / How important is life to you?
But since you give NO context, you're making it very difficult for me/others to help you.


----------



## babaz

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse.

Il n'y a aucun contexte particulier.

"How important" ne me paraît pas traduire "en quoi" : le premier appelle une sorte "quantification", le deuxième se situant davantage dans une perspective "qualitative".

Je n'ai pas trop d'idées pour ma part.


----------



## Nicklondon

Mais alors, est-ce que VOUS vous pourriez nous offrir une traduction? Et est-ce qu'il n'y a vraiment pas de contexte?


----------



## babaz

Ben, pas vraiment, comme indiqué dans la dernière phrase de mon dernier message.

"In which sense does life matter for you ?" me paraît fautif...


----------



## catay

"What matters most to you in life?"
or
"What matters to you in life?"


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I agree with Nicklondon, babaz.  "How important ...." n'implique pas "quantification".  Ça serait "how much - combien".   How - comment, en quoi?  La version de catay - "what matters to you in life?" - est bonne aussi.


----------



## alonis

Bonjour, 

J'ai du mal à traduire cette phrase: "En quoi s'agit-il de (nom)?" (e.g. "En quoi s'agit-il d'une idéologie?") Est-ce qu'il veut dire "What does 'ideology' mean?"/ "What is an ideology?" Je ne suis pas sûr parce que je traduirais ceux-ci par "De quoi s'agit-il une idéologie?"

Merci d'avance.


----------



## petit1

It means "how can it be an ideology?"


----------



## alonis

Ah, okay. How about "En quoi s'agit-il de racisme?" Could I translate this as "How can this be interpreted as racism?"


----------



## petit1

More or less. In fact the person asks what there is in the situation which could be interpreted as racism.
My explanation is a bit clumsy but I hope you will see what I mean.


----------



## Pingoulama

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir comment traduire: 
En quoi sommes nous plus chanceux que dans les autres pays ? en anglais.

J'ai deja: ..... are we luckier than in other countries ? Mais je ne sais pas comment traduire "en quoi".



Merci d'avance !


----------



## Franglaise1

je dirais how


----------



## sound shift

"In what way ...?"


----------



## Franglais1969

Salut,

Je propose:

In what way are we luckier than other countries?


----------



## Pingoulama

Merci beaucoup d'avoir répondu


----------



## CamilleESI

Bonjour, 

Je suis étudiante infirmière et je dois rédiger un abstract de mon travail de fin d'étude en anglais,
 je vous demande donc votre aide pour la rédaction de ma question de départ qui en français est : 
_
*En quoi, les représentations* des patients face au port des gants, lors des soins d'hygiène et de confort, *influencent-elles* la relation avec le soignant?_

Je l'ai traduit de cette manière :
*
How did, *_patients’ _*representations*_ faced with wearing gloves, during hygiene and comfort care,_* influence *_the caregiver and patient relationship?_[...]

Ce sont les soignants qui portent les gants et pour les représentations je les définis dans mon travail mais en gros:  chaque personne a des représentations différentes et dans le cas du patient c’est donc son vécu et ses croyances qui vont définir sa relation avec le soignant. 

C'est vraiment sur le schéma interrogatif que je pèche mais si je ne trouve pas de réponse ici je finirais bien par trouver ailleurs, c'est juste que ce site me semble bien plus sérieux et juste que "google traduction".

Merci


----------



## petit1

Bonjour Camille,
Pouvez-vous m'expliquer ce que vous entendez par "les représentations des patients"? S'agit-il de la façon dont ils comprennent l'obligation qui vous est faite de porter des gants pendant les soins?
Je pense que je traduirais par une tournure passive du genre:
_"How is the relationship with the caregivers influenced by the way the patients /picture in their minds the fact that they wear gloves?"
 ............................................................................................................ apprehend their  wearing gloves _?"
C'est loin d'être parfait. Juste une idée de départ.


----------



## Ni-Mi

In school, my essay-exams would typically give instructions like this:   

Discuss the author's liberal use of double meaning in this novel.


----------



## Zossima

FR_ES_TRAD said:


> How could I translate:
> En quoi la mort de Tino tombe mal ?


Five years later (better than never): maybe "What makes Tino's death bad news?".


----------



## Omelette

ufoseeker said:


> Yes, it's something like:
> "Why would Tino's death be a bad news"?


Also to point out that '*a *bad news' is incorrect, as 'news' is uncountable.


----------



## 82riceballs

Bonjour,

J'ai du mal à comprendre la première phrase de cette question:
En quoi le statut de héros est-il problématique dans l'oeuvre Rhinocéros d'Eugène Ionesco? Bérenger vous semble-t-il un héros dans le sens traditionnel du terme? Appuyez-vous sur des exemples précis.

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre particulièrement "en quoi"... Est-ce que ça veut dire "What is problematic about the status/position of heroes" or "In what way is the status of heroes problematic?"?? Comment est-ce que "en quoi" se utilise?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Briefly: In what way is the status of hero a problem in Ionescu's _Rhinosceros_?

Generally "En quoi" = "in what way" but there are various translations e.g. _En quoi ça vous concerne, _literally "In what way does that concern you?" but more colloquially "What has that got to do with you?" or even "It's none of your business".


----------



## 82riceballs

Oh wow thanks so much, I understand now!

How do you respond to an "en quoi" question?

In English, we are generally taught o rephrase the question into a response. So to a question like "in what way is this problematic" we might respond: "It is problematic in several ways." And then list out examples.

Do people in French do the same? "Il est problémable de plusieurs façons?"


----------



## DrChen

Personnellement, j'assimile "en quoi..?" à "dans quel sens...?". 
Donc je répondrais en disant "le statut de héros est problématique dans le sens où..."


----------



## FreddieFirebird

I want to ask "How is she a heroine?" (reviewing people we have studied).  I am not sure the best option.
Comment est-elle une héroïne
En quoi est-elle une héroïne
De quelle manière...

I've read the thread on this but I am not seeing information on how they differ, if at all.  Is it just a matter of style?


----------



## Zossima

It is mostly a matter of style, in my opinion, although there are also actual nuances – but the kind of nuances that can be perceived in different ways by different people.

Of the three versions you're proposing, I would say the most natural is the second one: "En quoi est-elle une héroïne ?".

I would also say "Qu'est-ce qui fait d'elle une héroïne ?". Of course you could go on elaborating on the matter in order to specify exactly what you mean.

I hope this helps somehow!


----------



## misterk

FreddieFirebird said:


> I want to ask "How is she a heroine?"


Note that there are multiple ways to ask this same question in English (just as there are multiple ways in French):
What makes her a heroine?
In what sense is she a heroine?
Why might someone consider her a heroine?
Etc...


----------

